# GTR Buying advice



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Guys. 

I am thinking of getting a Nissan GTR. I normally change my cars every 12 months or so an do no more then 6-8000 miles a year. Currently driving a Audi S5 and previously had BMW M3's, RS4, Porche 911, Skyline etc so I do like my cars. 

I would appreciate some advice regarding the GTR. It seems to be quite a lot of GTR's for sale which seems a bit strange as I thought the would be in more demand anyone have any opinions on why there seem to be so many available to choose from. It's great if you are a buyer but it does raise the question if there are any hidden reason's for people selling them. 

The cars I have been interested in are 2009 (59reg) sub 10.000miles and priced at anything between 43-45k so seems reasonable good value considering the hike in in price of new models. Anyone have any ideas on how much a 59reg Black Edition on sale today for £45k would drop in the next 12 months having done another 6000miles ?

I have also read allot about tyre ware and gearbox problems, is this in general over exaggerated or something to be genuinely worried about ? I am used to high running cost's in terms of petrol, insurance etc and more interested in getting opinions on the additional running compared to lets say a M3 or S5 (changed 2 tires on my current S5 at £350 each). 

Is there anything I should keep in mind when viewing/buying a second hand 2009 GTR to avoid getting a lemon so to speak ?

I would also be interested in any experience people have using the GTR as a normal everyday car as this would be the main use for me except from the odd drive out the country side on the weekends. 

Any help/advice is much appreciated ?

Thanks for a great Forum, lots of useful information on here. 

Best Regards
Choren


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Choren


I use my GTR everday and so far have had no problems. I do not track my car so my running costs are not as high as others who do track work. In the past year:

2x services ~£1200 (combined cost)
1x set of tyres ~£900 (don't buy the £2200 set of dunlops from the dealers)
Tax £435
Insurance ~£2200 
Fuel ~£5000

My car is currently on around 17K miles and the discs/pads are still fine

It does cost more to run than an M3 but not in the lambo range for servicing etc. 

Hope that helps


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

a 59 reg sat nav sub 10000miles for 45k is still hard to find, for that price your probably looking at non nav model mate.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Mate

running costs will be higher then any of your aforementioned cars however it is a massive shift in performance so that's to be expected, biggest cost will be servicing at every 6mths with the big services at 18mth which can be £600+ (mine was £900), and 24mth which is £500+
Tyres are expensive too but if you go for bridgestones or toyo R888 they will be cheaper (look out for quikfit 4 for 3) deals


I would imagine your budget is a little low however as your more in Non-Nav money there.

In term of reliability they are very sturdy and give few problems....bear in mind there are a huge number of them sold so obviously there will be a higher instance of problems but it certainly is not something to be concerned about.


One last thing if your near litchfields don't even thing about it just get one they will half your running costs and apparently their customer service is second to none.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all. I'm in the same camp as the op. I'm considering changing my E92M3 for an R35. Test drove an 11 plate car at Manchester this week....
Have to say it exceeded my expectations by a long way.
Ian the salesman was great to deal with.
I am looking for a 10 plate or 59 with nav. 

I have a few questions if you guys can help me out. 
I thought nav only came in 59 onwards but I see a few cars in classifieds on 09 with nav? What's the craic there?

Is black edition worth a premium over premium? I personally am ,not a fan of the red flashes on the seats.

I've narrowed my list down to Gunmetal, black or possibly White.

Are there any other extras on the car that are a must have come resale or just enhance the day to day experience of the car. I'm coming from a fully specced car and have got used to certain creature comforts. I was surprised that earlier r35 didn't have nav and iPod connection.

Wrt to iPhone, does the car pair ok etc with the iphone4? I mean hands free and music playback?

When I drove the 11 plate the car was warning me of speed cameras. Is this a new feature or when was it introduced?

Was there any other major changes or improvements on the 10 plate cars over 59 etc?

Sorry so many questions but I like to purchase with all the info inhand.

Are parking cameras an easy retro fit?
Do must of you disable the pedestrian bonnet safety thing for daily driving or only for track days?


Thanks in advance and sorry for the thread hijack.

Shane


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hiya, thanks for the info. I live in Surrey so about 100miles from litchfields but if they are able to do the services etc over a day I don't really mind the drive up and down to save on servicing cost's. I checked their website and looks like they charge £326.99 for 12.000mile service and £556.5 for the 18.000mile service which seems ok. Just had to take my S5 for it's first service at 9000miles and that cost £310. The months service schedule is a bit of crap specially for someone like me who more then likely will not do more then 6000 maybe 8000miles in a year. 

Does any one have experience with commuting to litchfield for servicing and hanging around waiting for it to be done. How long on average to you need to hang around for ?

Also seems like if you can get a set of tyres £900 it's pretty much the same as any other sports car or am I missing something here ?

Anyone know of any non HPC centre like litchfields in or around Surrey that offer a similar service ?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

The only tyres that are around £900 are the yoko advan sports. The Bridgestones are anywhere from £1000-£1400 depending if deals are on at KF etc.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Shane

No difference between any UK cars upto MY11, only early 09 Reg ones like mine did not have SAT Nav or I-pod connectivity bit everything else is exactly the same, there are no options available as such but many go for the parking sensors or reversing camera as a dealer fit option, I believe there may have been a very small number of 09 reg with SAT Nav but beware I had one dealer tell me that a car was SAT Nav and only upon request of a photo of the MFD did he himself realize that he didn't have a SAT Nav model when I explained that the buttons were not there for it. So beware many guys selling these don't actually know that much about them.

The blk edition is purely cosmetic over the premium but do hold a slightly higher premium as they are more desirable and from my own experience the blk edition wheels are easier to keep as they don't ever look dirty where as silver can be a pain as the car does generate quite a bit of brake dust.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

*Chicken (didn't) Run*

Sadly I struck and killed a chicken whilst enjoying my new Nismo map, in the countryside today.

Impact on bumper between offside headlight and splitter, at about 60 leptons :thumbsup:

Quite a thump but no damage to report at all; no pedestrian ram detonation.

So GTR not fragile!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Sadly I struck and killed a chicken whilst enjoying my new Nismo map, in the countryside today.
> 
> Impact on bumper between offside headlight and splitter, at about 60 leptons :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You plum , what were you doing driving through a chicken coup ? Good job on the damage front. Hows the Nismo map , worth it compared to a Cobb or ecutek ?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

choren76 said:


> Hiya, thanks for the info. I live in Surrey so about 100miles from litchfields but if they are able to do the services etc over a day I don't really mind the drive up and down to save on servicing cost's. I checked their website and looks like they charge £326.99 for 12.000mile service and £556.5 for the 18.000mile service which seems ok. Just had to take my S5 for it's first service at 9000miles and that cost £310. The months service schedule is a bit of crap specially for someone like me who more then likely will not do more then 6000 maybe 8000miles in a year.
> 
> Does any one have experience with commuting to litchfield for servicing and hanging around waiting for it to be done. How long on average to you need to hang around for ?
> 
> ...


I live in Bromley and commute. They give you a little run around so you can bugger off and see the local town, go to the huge industrial est and check out your next motor or sit in their waiting area and utilise the wifi.
All service work I have had done was completed on the day or half day depending which service you have done. The short service is very quick but the fluid change service is a bit longer.

There is nowhere like it near Surrey hence the commute. I used Abbey M/sport to fit my Y pipe but I will never go there again and wished I`d fitted it myself.

Tyres - everyone seems to get in a tiz about them. Dunlops are expensive but excellent IMHO. The Bridgestones are almost as good ( from what I read ) and a far sight cheaper. Both of these are the Runflat option. If you want to go non runflat then you can fit all sorts at much cheaper money but you will be knackered if you get a puncture.

Service costs can be offset if you source and supply your own fluids and are choosy about what they do. This makes the service every 6 months less financially painful and keeps the warranty people happy despite doing low mileage.

regards


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Chris956 said:


> You plum , what were you doing driving through a chicken coup ?


bloody iPhone nav 




Chris956 said:


> Hows the Nismo map , worth it compared to a Cobb or ecutek ?


First impressions; car certainly feels more torquee on the fly, and doesn't have the occasionally gutless feel of the standard car. 

Thinking mans re-map I suspect, lol

Transmission behaviour different too and I'll report back more fully shortly.

OP, if you drive the car at the edge of the envelope it will cost you, but with a little restraint it is good value!

To


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Guys and thanks for all excellent advice.


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Still interested in hearing from you experienced GTR owners what to look out for when looking to purchase one. I would be looking at buying a 2009(59reg) car with reg with no more then circa 10k miles on the clock.

What are the main things to look out for ? Have been reading stories about cracked disc's, gearbox & LC issues, tyre ware, gearbox solenoid problems etc.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

choren76 said:


> Still interested in hearing from you experienced GTR owners what to look out for when looking to purchase one. I would be looking at buying a 2009(59reg) car with reg with no more then circa 10k miles on the clock.
> 
> What are the main things to look out for ? Have been reading stories about cracked disc's, gearbox & LC issues, tyre ware, gearbox solenoid problems etc.


Having had mine now for a year and if I had to buy one again I would :

#Get one with the lowest miles possible for a given budget
#Make sure the tyres and brakes have plenty of meat on them as replacing any of those is expensive
#FSH is a must
#A SatNav car for me was essential and it also has the by product of Ipod ( USB ) connectivity and will command more money come selling time
#Check the interior as the metal effect can scratch off and look tacky
#I would want a standard car . If that bothers you ASK THE QUESTION as the Cobb AP can be uninstalled.
#BRAKES - the std discs crack due to the holes drilled in them. Its a good sign if the car is on its oem original discs and they have not cracked. The cracks in them self are no bother to sort so could be a good bargaining point. Replacement rotors are £550 plus which ever pads you choose
#If you are unsure of anything then the local HPC can download the FlickR data. This ultimately will give you the full history of the car and how it has been driven.

I can`t think of anything else bar the obvious paint , damage , hpi checks. Another option is to get someone that knows a GTR to pop along with you to give it a once over.

good luck with the search


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

If possible get one with the 18mth service completed the early 59 reg will be just coming towards 18mth service soon and it's a big one (gearbox oil is expensive) if you can get tyres, and service as part of deal like I did then it's worth quite a few quid to you


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> Having had mine now for a year and if I had to buy one again I would :
> 
> #Get one with the lowest miles possible for a given budget
> #Make sure the tyres and brakes have plenty of meat on them as replacing any of those is expensive
> ...


That sounds spot on Chris !!

When I bought mine secondhand a few months ago, that was the criteria I used :thumbsup:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys thanks for the advice and keep it coming.

The criteria listed is what I was thinking but didn't know about the data. Would a HPC charge for this?

Out of interest prices seem to vary quite a bit. What should I be paying for a 10 plate car with say 6k miles?


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

S99ANE said:


> Guys thanks for the advice and keep it coming.
> 
> The criteria listed is what I was thinking but didn't know about the data. Would a HPC charge for this?
> 
> Out of interest prices seem to vary quite a bit. What should I be paying for a 10 plate car with say 6k miles?


Looking at prices there seem to be a few Cars for just under £50K 10 Plate sub 6K (Black Editions) not sure what your budget is but Xtreme should have a 11 Plate (2010 Model) Black Black Edition under 1500 Mile Car soon for under £55K (If you want more details drop me a pm)

Also differences between the 2009/10 Sat Nav Cars and the 2010 (10 Plate and later Cars):

2010 model differences. Suspension- Revised Front and Rear spring rates and uprated rear Radius Rods provide better comfort and handling. Cooling - Improved with the addition of two new NACA cooling ducts to the Exhaust system and Gearbox, plus larger pipework to the Transmission Oil Cooler. Logic Control - The systems for the torque distribution and gearbox operation have been re-engineered to provide better control and gear shift changes. Transmission mountings have also been modified to reduce vibration under high load conditions and the brake bias has been altered to provide better braking in dry conditions. A re-designed rear cross spring reduces noise and modified air defector improves rear brake cooling. Battery size increases from 45Ah to 52Ah plus extra Insulation to further reduce cabin noise. There are a number of cosmetic changes too.

Sat Nav for 2010 is Wide Screen with DVD player and Bluetooth features as does Hands Free Telephone and the ICE system has a Hard Drive and I-pod Connector.


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Seems like a lot of changes. I have recently been looking at a 2010(59) plate car registered en of Jan so I presume this car will have the old spec. 

Don't the 2009/2010(59plate) cars have Bluetooth with Hands Free and ipod or USB connector ?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

If its got sat nav it will have usb , bluetooth , telephone and voice command


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for that, can't believe how helpful you guys are. Sorry for all the questions but like to make sure I have most basis covered when changing to a new car. 

Currently considering a 2010(59) car with 10.000miles maybe just a few more miles then I would normally like when changing cars however it is a 2010 with almost 2 years of warranty left and will have it's second service done in a few weeks by Nissan HPC so should be in very good condition. Did ask about state of tyres and was told 3mm rear and 5mm front thread left was told pads and disc's looks fine but guess the service at HPC will confirm that or not 

Would appreciate comments on the price as asking price from dealer is £44.995 and it's a PREMIUM edition with Sat Nav. Was originally set on the black edition but when I found out there is no performance difference I am not so sure any more just limiting my search to Black Edition cars. Comment appreciated


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

choren76 said:


> Thanks for that, can't believe how helpful you guys are. Sorry for all the questions but like to make sure I have most basis covered when changing to a new car.
> 
> Currently considering a 2010(59) car with 10.000miles maybe just a few more miles then I would normally like when changing cars however it is a 2010 with almost 2 years of warranty left and will have it's second service done in a few weeks by Nissan HPC so should be in very good condition. Did ask about state of tyres and was told 3mm rear and 5mm front thread left was told pads and disc's looks fine but guess the service at HPC will confirm that or not
> 
> Would appreciate comments on the price as asking price from dealer is £44.995 and it's a PREMIUM edition with Sat Nav. Was originally set on the black edition but when I found out there is no performance difference I am not so sure any more just limiting my search to Black Edition cars. Comment appreciated


Is it the one at Summerhouse?
Very competitively priced compared to others around I've dealt with James if it summerhouse and he seems quite a nice guy to deal with.
One of the things I've noticed with the newer (2010 Models) having owned both is that the interior doesn't get anyway near as hot and after parking up in the garage it's not like a sauna in there anymore.
2009/10 Models compared to 2010 Model is indistinguishable from the outside imo but underneath I think it looks a bit different cockpit difference is that Gun metallic finish added around speedometer and rev counter easiest way to tell if you have a 2010 model is checking the V5 as the co2 emissions dropped from 298g/km to 295g/km good luck with your purchase

Changes Link:
2010 Nissan GT-R European Spec | Motorward


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats a pretty good price if thats from a Nissan HPC - not many 59's are below 45k at dealers.

D


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah this is the Summerhouse, seems like a nice car all and all. Do you guys think they will hold their value ok of you only do 6k a year and don't track?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*3mm rear*

That wont last long though. 1000miles max I would have thought. If its a franchised dealer I'd ask for replacements. Dunlops are well over £400 each from a dealer only.The problem is the tread is sparse at best so if its worn a little more at any point its going to be marginal.
Bridgestone are decent alternatives and a lot cheaper, non run flats around but R888s are the same as BS, Yokohamas cheaper maybe but I wouldnt mix em up on the car


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

£2200 for insurance,,,,,,,,,,, I am 36 with 3 points and pay £950 with CCI !!
Choren, I have had similar car history to you; TVR's, M3, RS4, 911 GT3.....
Along with the GT3, this is the only one I have genuinely looked forward to driving EVERY time, the others just don't compare, totally differnet league. 
I use it every day for a 20 mile commute each way. I always thought I would miss a "manual" box,,,,,,not missed it at all. This car is a keeper - comfortable, practical, stupidly fast, good track ability and rare - what more could you ask for in a car !


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Real Thing said:


> Is it the one at Summerhouse?
> Very competitively priced compared to others around I've dealt with James if it summerhouse and he seems quite a nice guy to deal with.
> One of the things I've noticed with the newer (2010 Models) having owned both is that the interior doesn't get anyway near as hot and after parking up in the garage it's not like a sauna in there anymore.
> 2009/10 Models compared to 2010 Model is indistinguishable from the outside imo but underneath I think it looks a bit different cockpit difference is that Gun metallic finish added around speedometer and rev counter easiest way to tell if you have a 2010 model is checking the V5 as the co2 emissions dropped from 298g/km to 295g/km ggod luck with your purchase
> ...


just to chime in log books for the co2 figure is unchaged from 298g/km,the way to tel is by the number 12 in the vin number and by looking underneath the rear diffuser to see 2 naca duct near each rear wheel,i know this as i have just bought a revised 2010MY from MH and i am so happy its untrue!!!!!!


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Radical1. 

How do you find the car in everyday use. I would use it as my main vehicle for commuting (have to admit my daily commute is only 2 miles but thats beside the point lol) I am more interested in practicalities such as parking in multi story car parks and outside supermarket etc as this is my daily routine. No worries with my current S5 as it has great parking sensors and reverse camera. Multi story car park at work can get a bit tight up and down the ramps


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm planning on using the car as a daily driver too with similar commute to Radical but in and out of Manchester daily.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I think once a purchase is sorted reversing camera will be on the purchase list


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you know how much a reversing camera system cost's all including installation??


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Yes and No*



choren76 said:


> Seems like a lot of changes. I have recently been looking at a 2010(59) plate car registered en of Jan so I presume this car will have the old spec.
> 
> Don't the 2009/2010(59plate) cars have Bluetooth with Hands Free and ipod or USB connector ?


Bluetooth, very much so, I pod no. Bit of a pain if you like your music. But phone works well.
Dont think the chassis changes amounted to much at all in reality.


----------



## choren76 (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there a usb connection or sd card slot to copy your music on the HDD ? Don't really care about the ipod connection but have a USB interface in my current car.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Its a wide car*



choren76 said:


> Hi Radical1.
> 
> How do you find the car in everyday use. I would use it as my main vehicle for commuting (have to admit my daily commute is only 2 miles but thats beside the point lol) I am more interested in practicalities such as parking in multi story car parks and outside supermarket etc as this is my daily routine. No worries with my current S5 as it has great parking sensors and reverse camera. Multi story car park at work can get a bit tight up and down the ramps


Without sensors as standard (Dealer fit only ) but its not too difficult. Nowhere near as refined as an S5 but pretty good and proper auto if you want it to be. Poodles around happily with hard ride but no temper tantrums,

Then destroys anything short of a Veyron when you have the space.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

choren76 said:


> Is there a usb connection or sd card slot to copy your music on the HDD ? Don't really care about the ipod connection but have a USB interface in my current car.


No SD card slot unless you get a JDM import. USB connection will take most players. Copying music to HDD is a waste of time as it has to be done from a CD inserted in the system one at a time which is stupid. You cannot copy your ipod collection or USB player connection to the car.


----------

